# finder et dock plantage



## wonder14 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai beaucoup cherché depuis 2 jours avant de me lancer et ouvrir un post, et j'ai besoin de votre aide:

je possède un ibook G4 tiger, ça fait des années que je l'ai et je n'ai jamais eut de problemes.

avant hier soir, j'allume mon ordi, le démarrage se passe tres bien, écran gris, ecran bleu....puis j'arrive sur mon fond d'écran et là, la barre des taches n'affiche que des ptits morceaux avec la date l'heure l'icone de chargement et le drapeau...

je précise au passage que je n'ai plus acces au finder

mon bureau est entierement vide, ma barre de dock est toujours reactive mais voilà le soucis, pratiquement aucune application ne marche, sauf mail et safari, pour toutes les autres appli, l'icone rebondit une fois et puis s'arrete

j'ai essayé plusieurs choses comme le mode sans echec, utilisateur unique pour faire la manip fsck mais ça me dit que tout est ok

mon ordi ne reconnait plus les DVD et CD

donc aucune solution je ne sais plus quoi faire et je n'ai trouvé aucun probleme similaire à part pour le finder inaccessible, mais apres le reste ne correspond pas et tous mes bugs sont arrivés d'un coup

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## gmaa (12 Mars 2011)

"mon ordi ne reconnait plus les DVD et CD"
Il ne démarre plus avec?

Reset PRAM "*Alt+Cmd+P+R*" maintenus jusqu'à *2 "boing" au démarrage*.
Après


----------



## wonder14 (12 Mars 2011)

en fait mon lecteur dvd ne marche plus...

sinon j'ai essayé aussi le reset PRAM mais ça change rien

merci pour ta réponse en tout cas


----------

